# Best neoprene wellies?



## soloequestrian (29 November 2012)

My thin wellies actually suck the warmth out of my feet - which would be the best neoprene make to go for?!

Thanks!


----------



## ChestnutConvert (29 November 2012)

I will keep my eye on this post but i need wellies that can be worn every day all day for doing the yard and not split, not wellies that are made for dog walking etc!


----------



## Gem Gill (29 November 2012)

I was just about to start a thread on wellies!  Is there such a thing as ones that are warm, tight enough round calf so they font get suctioned off foot in thick mud, and with steel or reinforced toe....??


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 November 2012)

Le Chameau neoprene lined ones are very good and last decently too.

Light enough for dog walking.

Other poster - they may not be suitable for you as no steel/reinforced toe.


----------



## TigerTail (29 November 2012)

Le chameau for me too - their lady ones are narrow in the calf so suit skinny legs. I like the ones with the full zip as they go in around my narrow ankle but also fit around my chunky calves. They do 2 different neoprene depths, 2mm and 5mm if i remember right. Well worth they money


----------



## Alec Swan (29 November 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Le Chameau neoprene .......
		
Click to expand...




TigerTail said:



			Le chameau for me too - .......
		
Click to expand...

Quite simply,  the best welly on the market today.  Expensive,  but they wear well,  they give decent traction,  they're as warm as can be,  and if you're given to being a bit vain,  then they're smart too! 

Alec.


----------



## Honey08 (29 November 2012)

I've always had the muck boots ones that are hybrid riding boots - so you can ride in them too.

At Bramham this year it was so muddy on dressage days I ended up buying some cheap wellies, they're neoprene, by HKM, and are great.  They were only £20 too!  They just look like wellies - not overly smart, but great for the job they do..


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (29 November 2012)

Gem Gill said:



			Is there such a thing as ones that are warm, tight enough round calf so they font get suctioned off foot in thick mud, and with steel or reinforced toe....??
		
Click to expand...

Muck Boot Greta!!  Brilliant boots!!


----------



## Sprout (29 November 2012)

Mine are Aigle - never have cold feet, really comfortable, last for years, worth every penny.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 November 2012)

You can't do better than Muck Boots IME: I've had a pair for goodness knows how long, but it must be in excess of 7 years now, and whilst they're a bit creaky around the seams still do the job.

I'll have to give them a decent burial one day soon, but shall replace them with another pair similar. 

The only thing I'd criticise about them is that they're one helluva slippery in snow/mud etc - hopefully they've got that sorted now in the later ranges.


----------



## Rosiefell (29 November 2012)

I bought a pair of Seeland wellies in Scats and I'm really pleased with them. http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/seeland-allround-neoprene-wellingtons-green. I have wide calves and can't normally get "nice" boots to fit - these are perfect so may not be suitable for slim legs!  I also have a pair of HKM wellies, bought from ebay before I discovered the others and they're pretty good too.


----------



## tynedale (29 November 2012)

Le Chameau neoprene lined ones, have had several pairs and wouldn't change to anything else.


----------



## kinskycookie (29 November 2012)

I love my Barbour wellies, they were a bargain a few years ago in mole valley and seem to be going on and on! (She says before scurrying off to touch lots of wood) 
Now its getting colder I was thinking of investing in some neoprene socks to wear with them


----------



## Captainmouse (29 November 2012)

I brought some Dublin ones from equestrian clearance 18 months - 2 years ago, they have been fab, warm, dry and cheap


----------



## fishy (30 November 2012)

I've got a brill pair from Decathlon, really comfy and quite close fitting on the leg.  Think they were about £40 and come with a 2 year guarantee.  Would highly recommend them.


----------



## hayinamanger (30 November 2012)

Aigle Parcours ISO are very warm and comfortable, have lasted years of hard work, too.


----------



## chrissie1 (30 November 2012)

Interestingly my Aigle Parcours always feel cold when I put them on, despite being in a heated Utility Room.  Like the OP, although she didn't mention the Aigles, they seem to draw my feet.  As long as I'm moving they are fine, very comfy, decent tread, great fit on calves and feet, but if I have to stand still for farrier etc then my feet are like blocks of ice.


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (30 November 2012)

Muck Boots ~ Can't beat them, in my opinion.


----------



## soloequestrian (1 December 2012)

Thanks for all of these - I like the look of the Dublin boots!


----------



## NativePonyLover (1 December 2012)

Toggi neoprene lined wellingtons - comfy and toasty in this cold weather!


----------



## mrsbt (2 December 2012)

I researched loads and very nearly bought Le Chameau only reason I didn't was I found some Aigle Parcours Iso for £95 so just came down to price.
Only had them for the past few days but so far so good, not had cold feet at all and am only wearing thin socks


----------



## Vicki1986 (2 December 2012)

Not the hunter ones, mine have ripped so therefore no longer waterproof. Hunters these days are not worth the money.


----------



## Ashgrove (3 December 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Le Chameau neoprene lined ones are very good and last decently too.

Light enough for dog walking.

Other poster - they may not be suitable for you as no steel/reinforced toe.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, this^^

I'm happy to wear mine all day, very suppoertive for my feet, toasty warm but not hot in the summer


----------



## Scottish_Miss (3 December 2012)

Hi

I had the neoprene Derwent Muckers - ideal for around yard and were great untill someone pinched them!!!!
Now have Seeland wellies around £62 and soooo fabby - lovely and warm, good spring in them so majorly comfy!! A lot of gamekeepers etc wear them - - several folk now on our yard have them and love them


----------

